# Sad Day For Northern Wind



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Well It really has been a bad few days.

Last Wednesday our Daughter was driving to pick up her partner from work when she was hit by a drunk driver at 3:30 in the afternoon. The 68 year old women was pissed to the gills and promptly arrested and charged. Our daughter suffered whiplash, injuries to her foot and lower back. She was released from the hospital, only to return 7 hours later with severe stomach cramps. After almost 24 hours of testing and observation and more testing they determined that the impact and set belt must have jarred loose a gall stone. The impact was so strong that she sheared off the back of the drivers seat and her glasses broke against the back window.
The gal stone has lodged in her bile duct and is creating lots of discomfort, they hope to be removing the Gall stone tomorrow and then scheduling to remove her Gal Bladder within 10 days. The poor kid is only 25 years old.
They expect her to make a full recovery and live a normal life afterwards.
This makes her third accident in 3 years and all 100% not her fault, the kid just is always at the wrong place at the wrong time.
Thank God she is going to be all right.

The other sad news is that my old buddy Duke (and if I can figure out how to do it I will post his picture) our 12 year old Collie had to be put down today. Poor old Duke got the short end of the stick when he was born, but we know he had a long and hopefully wonderful life.
He was born blind in one eye and restricted vision in the other, he developed epilepsie when he was about 8 and has been on medication for that and thyroid problems every since. We always said as long as he was happy and not in pain he was going to be loved and supported no matter what the cost.
We adopted him and his step brother from a breading kennel about 7 years ago where they had never seen the outside and gave them a wonderful home, big back yard and great trips camping.
His brother is lost without him and is going to need special care and attention now that his sidekick is gone.
We are really going to miss him!!

















Steve (Duke is at the front and Tinker is at the back, also pre Outback days!)


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I am very sorry your daughter is going through all of this. I will pray for successful surgery(s). I have passed a gall stone before having the gall bladder removed... Most Painful at the time.

I am also Very sorry to hear of your loss of your beloved Duke. For those that don't know the rewarding bond between a Pet and his owner, they can never know the true grief that is suffered by human or animal.

You and your family gave Duke a wonderful life that he would have never known, had you not adopted him and his brother. What a lovely family you must have.

Sia, posted some poems and sayings about dogs the other day, and this one stood out for me, i hope you enjoy it as well:

"Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog on a hillside on a glorious afternoon is to be back in Eden, where doing nothing was not boring--it was peace." - Milan Kundera

Stay Well, Be Safe and May God Bless you and your Family, human and animal alike.

*HEIDI*


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am glad to hear that you daughter is going to be OK....I hope she picks better places to drive from now on!!!

I am also very sad to hear about the lost of a good friend. I know that you had to make a bad choice but it was the best for him.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

I am so sorry to hear about your daughter. Instead of focusing on how unlucky she has been, I have to think how incredibly lucky she was! From your description of the accident, it could have been so much worse!







It sounds like she is in good hands, and life without her Gall Bladder should pose no concerns at all. Please pass along my best wishes to her for a speedy recovery.

And on top of it all, the loss of your good and loyal friend, Duke. All I can say to that is, Hang in there buddy... It will get better!

Now, if you will excuse me, I'm going to go home, hug my kids and give our Cowboy a good scratch behind the ears.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this sad day. I know that Duke was part of the family.

and it's great that your daughter is going to be okay.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Steve,

I am truely sorry to hear your sad news, first about your daughter and then about the loss of your beloved friend Duke.

Thanks goodness your daughter is going to make a full recovery. The woman that hit her is exactly where she belongs and is lucky that she didn't kill someone that day









May Duke forever rest in peace up in puppy heaven, and may you gain strength knowing that you did what had to be done.

You and your family are in our prayers,

Dawn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Wow... I am very sorry to hear of your sad news!

Prayers to you and your family!
MaeJae


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Steve, I am also very glad to hear your daughter will be getting better soon. She's gone through a lot but lucky to have you by her side.

I know it's very tough losing your buddy Duke. Hang in there. You should feel proud for providing Duke and his brother such a fine home over the years.

Mitch


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

My goodness Steve, I am so sorry for you and your family. Thankfully your daughter is going to be OK. I will keep her in prayer for her surgery tomorrow and for her speedy and complete recovery.

I know what it's like to lose a beloved pet. You feel the loss deep down in your soul. Bless you for giving Duke and his brother the home they deserved. Sounds like Duke had a very happy life. May he rest in peace over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I am glad to hear that your daughter is going to be okay. I am deeply sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like you made his time here as great as it could possibly be. You made him comfortable and even opened your heart to bring him a playmate he already knew. He will always be with you remembering what you have done for him.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Steve,
I am truly sorry that you are going through so many emotional challenges at the same time. If I can help you in any way, you know how to find me. I am here for you buddy.

Darlene


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry about all the bad stuff happening right now... Hang in there it'll get better.

I had Gall Stones from the age of 15, till I was 23 when I had my Gall Bladder removed.. I'm now 42, and it hasnt even been an issue, except I can actually eat food now.. I had the laproscopy done, and was back to work the next week. Its been all good since!

Carey


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your sadness. 
I will pray for your daughter to recover quickly and for the loss of Duke.

Linda


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Gang, I have passed on all your thoughts and wishes to Ruth, Steph and Tinker.
It really does help to read all your posts!

Thank you!

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My heart and well wishes go out to you tonight. They say HE never gives us more than we can handle but our strengths certainly get tested. You are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

In our thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Steve!! 
Hope your daughter gets along well, and has a quick, easy recovery. Thankful her injuries were no worse than they were.
Sorry about the loss of your beloved pet. I know the whole family will miss him.......they're "family", too!!
Will keep you and yours in my thoughts and prayers!
God Bless!
Darlene


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I know how tough it can be to put your buddy of twelve years down. We had to do the same a couple of years ago with our Akita mix that I got from the pound when he was about a year old. Just remember that you did what was best and needed to be done.

Hope your daughter does well after the surgery. Gall bladders are just pesky "extra" organs anyway - kinda like an appendix that you only realize you have when it acts up! (Well, not exactly, but.....)

I really wish drunk driving laws were made tougher in this country. I see so many crashes that are termed "misdemeanor drunk driving". How ridiculous is that? Throw 'em in jail !! Not too long ago I saw a bumper sticker that said "drunk driving is NOT an accident", and I totally agree.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your family's bad news. I am glad your daughter will be ok and hopefully after her 3rd time she has had her share of misfortune.

The loose of a family member is never easy...Best wishes

Thor


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 24, 2007)

Steve,

Sorry to hear about your daughter. Sounds like she will recover well and that is a real blessing.

Sorry to hear about Duke as well. We just had a close call with our dog and it would have been a very sad day to lose him. Let me know if there I anything I can do.

John


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your daughter - Glad to hear they know what the problem is, and she will recover. Sad to hear about Duke...I had to send 2 of my four legged friends to the rainbow bridge in less than a month apart - it sucks. Even though I know it was the right thing to do - really doesn't lessen the pain in my heart over it all. After each instance, I would cry my eyes out, and pet the other 4 legged family members even more than usual. Grateful for all my 2 + 4 legged friends in my life. Just know that Duke is in a better place now, using both eyes to see - and chase critters with -no more disease, aches or pains. You, Ruth, Steph, and Tinker are in my thoughts + prayers.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Just an update for everyone, Steph had the something something scope done today and they were able to remove the stone, now they just have to schedule the surgery. The bad news is apparently all the surgeons are on holidays so it may take a little longer than usual for the surgery to occur. Hopefully another stone will not dislodge in the meantime and we have to go through all this again.

Second note is Duke's brother is following Ruth around and is really missing his big brother, lots of love and attention and apparently a teddy bear to sleep with and hopefully all will be fine.
I have just the perfect cure for him, a camping trip!

Thanks again everyone.
Good friends help!!

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it makes me cry. I know your daughter can vocalize her feelings and understands what is going on but the poor lil Doggie can't.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope everything works out for your daughter. And hope that the woman that hit her gets everything she deserves. There is NO excuse for driving drunk!

And I know what you mean about Duke. We currently have a Collie, too, who loves to go camping with us. Arthur starts whining and carrying on the moment he sees the trailer in front of the house. I guess he's worried that we may not take him with us this time. (He goes with us all the time on weekend outings, but on vacation we go places that we just cannot take a dog.)

Arthur is our second Collie. Our first was a wonderful tri-color named Bart. We had to have him put down at age 13, due to a degeneration of the spine. We could handle helping him up and down stairs, but when he started losing control of bodily functions, we knew it was time so that he could keep his dignity. (He knew that "going" in the house was wrong, but just couldn't control it.)

Our heart goes out to you. We know the hole left in your heart. Even though we love Arthur dearly, we still miss Bart. Anyone who says animals have no personality has never owned a pet!

Give lots of extra love to the one that's left!

Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Steve,

Very sorry to hear of this terrible accident with your daughter - she truly is lucky to be alive and I'm very sorry to hear of the loss of your dog. Let's hope the drunk driver truly get's what is deserved. Give my well wishes to your wife and daughter.

Take care.

Wayne


----------



## LastFrontier1! (Feb 13, 2007)

Dear Northern Wind,

I am so sorry to hear about your daughter's accident and will pray for her speedy and complete recovery.

When I was growing up, we had a Collie named Duchess who also had a pretty rough early life. She was kicked by a horse when she was young and struggled with hip problems for the remainder of her life. Duchess also developed mange and cataracts in her later years, but my parents never spared any effort or expense to enable her to have the highest quality of life possible. We lost this graceful and proud family member when she was 17 years old. When I looked at the picture of Duke and Tinker, it reminded me of Duchess and just what a beautiful, intelligent, loyal and courageous breed Collies are --- and how blessed are those of us who were fortunate and privileged to have them as part of our lives.

With warmest regards,
Mike



Northern Wind said:


> Well It really has been a bad few days.
> 
> Last Wednesday our Daughter was driving to pick up her partner from work when she was hit by a drunk driver at 3:30 in the afternoon. The 68 year old women was pissed to the gills and promptly arrested and charged. Our daughter suffered whiplash, injuries to her foot and lower back. She was released from the hospital, only to return 7 hours later with severe stomach cramps. After almost 24 hours of testing and observation and more testing they determined that the impact and set belt must have jarred loose a gall stone. The impact was so strong that she sheared off the back of the drivers seat and her glasses broke against the back window.
> The gal stone has lodged in her bile duct and is creating lots of discomfort, they hope to be removing the Gall stone tomorrow and then scheduling to remove her Gal Bladder within 10 days. The poor kid is only 25 years old.
> ...


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved friend and for the ordeal your daughter is going through. What a blessing that it is "only" her gallbadder and that she will recover. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Steve,
Our thoughts and prayers go to you and your daughter. We're releaved she will be ok. We certainly hope all the drunk drivers get what they deserve.

We had to put down our collie-sheltie cross years back. His name was Duke. We remember the pain we went through, but our lives have been better having had him with us.

Phil and Diann


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I just came in from sitting outside with our neighbors eating pizza. I was telling them about this and Carol said
she is going to lose it when her cat or dog goes. We all feel that way, but the years we get of their love and devotion is something I cherish. I couldn't find Cricket last night and I started panicking. I was going room to room and this is just not Cricket, she ALWAYS comes. I started panicking thinking maybe she ran out the door when someone came in and I ran out the door calling her and calling her feeling the panic working it's way closer and closer to my lose it point. After about a minute she came out the front door I had left open. I still do not know where she was and she did it again this morning. Something must be scaring her and she found a place to hide.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Steve how awful!

Thank God your daughter will recover & have no permanent damage. Sorry she & your family had to endure such a scare.









Duke is beautiful, sorry for your loss. Dogs are such special family members.

I will keep your family in my prayers







.

Tami


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.








I'll pray for a speedy recovery for your daughter and that she can have a break from the accident reports!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Steve,
Sorry to hear what you have been though. I know how you feel about Duke we lost a German Sheppard few years back. I also will keep you and your daughter in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery

Willie


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Gang,

Just a quick update, DD, Steph is doing great, feeling fine and has her pre-op scheduled early next week and surgery to follow in a few days. We are all hoping and praying all goes well.
Tinker has survived the loss of his brother and is developing a real personality. This must have been hidden or overshadowed by his caring for his brother for so many years. He follows us a round and is doing really well more spring to his step and more interest in life in greneral.

Thanks again for all you thoughts and prayers!

Steve


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that things are going well Steve with both your daughter and your furry son. Thanks for the update.

Darlene


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That is good news Steve.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Prayers and thoughts to you and all your family, in thankfulness that your daughter will recover, and in condolence at the loss of such a good friend.

Bob


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this bad news. I hope your daughter will do well. The pictures of the dogs are beautiful. I know when you lose a dog it is like losing a family member. I try to keep in mind that I knew from the start that I would out live the animal. My job was to love it , take care of it and treat it well, for his short time on this earth. I hope everything works out for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------

